# Yamaha Kodiak or Honda Foreman??



## LTRRTL (Apr 12, 2007)

Any suggestions?  kodiak is 05 4x4 Foreman is 06 4x4


----------



## Darcy (Apr 12, 2007)

I love my kodiak, but both honda and yamaha build good machines. Sit on both and just go with personal preference. I love the yamaha's 2x4, it goes anywhere, and shifting into 4x4 is a snap.... pulled many stuck 4wheelers out. Definitely go with a winch if offered!


----------



## MonroeTaco (Apr 13, 2007)

Don't know about the Kodiak, but I love my new Grizzly 350 IRS. Not too big but does what I need it to do. I've heard good things about the Honda's, but I just don't like 'em.


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2007)

Honda.... End of story.


----------



## Fluke (Apr 13, 2007)

Honda


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 13, 2007)

Honda's with the manual shift are nearly bullet proof.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 13, 2007)

I have the Honda Foreman 4x4 with the option of the manuel shift, no problems , great machine I would go with the Honda.


----------



## cpowel10 (Apr 13, 2007)

Both are great 4 wheelers.  we bought an 01 yamaha kodiak new and NEVER had a single problem on it with over 8000 miles on it.  We sold it last year and bought a yamaha rhino.  We stayed with a yamaha because the kodiak showed us how good a machine they make.  Either one would be great, but if they are the same price, the honda is a year younger


----------



## kevozz (Apr 13, 2007)

Just remember the Yamaha has a locking front differential, the Honda doesn't.


----------



## stev (Apr 14, 2007)

Both are good .heres a new 680cc rincon and it goes through the mud easy


----------



## Darcy (Apr 15, 2007)

kevozz said:


> Just remember the Yamaha has a locking front differential, the Honda doesn't.



switch it into 4x4 and hit that little yellow button... it will go through near anything!


----------



## GrunterHunter (Apr 15, 2007)

Honda manual!!!


----------



## triple play (Apr 15, 2007)

can only speak about the kodiak-great machine!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 15, 2007)

*Honda*

Can't go wrong.....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 15, 2007)

Rode Hondas for about 6 years, but went with Kodiak
450 in 2005....Switch selectable 4 wheel drive and a 2nd
button to lock front wheels.....Put a winch on it as well.....
Very happy with it, no problems....


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 15, 2007)

got a new 07 Honda Foreman 500 4x4 for Christmas, and it goes everywhere I have wanted to go. No worries with it at all.


----------



## LTRRTL (Apr 15, 2007)

Well After much thought I decided to buy the kodiak. 2005 4x4 450 one owner bought new in 06 with less than 100 miles in immaculate condition. He's moving across country with job this week and finally let it go for $3600. I could have bought a new 07 Foreman 4x4 trx500fe for $4683 at Southern Honda. It was a tough choice!

Thanks to everyone for all the feedback.


----------



## Darcy (Apr 15, 2007)

LTRRTL said:


> Well After much thought I decided to buy the kodiak. 2005 4x4 450 one owner bought new in 06 with less than 100 miles in immaculate condition. He's moving across country with job this week and finally let it go for $3600. I could have bought a new 07 Foreman 4x4 trx500fe for $4683 at Southern Honda. It was a tough choice!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the feedback.



good deal! enjoy it!!


----------

